# Family Bedroom vs Superliner Bedroom



## Bridget (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm looking for input regarding which would be better for my family - the family bedroom vs superliner bedroom. I have a fear of flying so looking to Amtrak to get us from California(SF) to Nebraska to Chicago to San Antonio back to California (LA). We will be breaking it up into different legs over the months of July and August. Travelers are myself, my husband, my daughter who will be 4, and my infant son who will be 6 months by July. It looks like the family bedroom has more space, but the superliner has the bathroom in the room which could be helpful with my 4 year old.

My question is - which room would be better fit for us? I'm planning on bringing a mini crib/pack n play for my infant son. I realize that's going to be tight for either room. Any thoughts or recommendations? Am I totally crazy for thinking this will work with an infant son? I'd greatly appreciate feedback! Our other option is to drive it.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 29, 2017)

Even thou it doesn't have a bathroom in the room, I'd go for the family bedroom. It does have 4 separate berths, and there are 4 bathrooms not more than 20 feet away. Also being on the lower level, the luggage rack is very near, and the entry door is right there so you could step off easily at the longer stops.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Apr 29, 2017)

I would select the Family Bedroom since it sleeps 2 Adults and 2 Children. I don't think a crib/play will fit and still allow movement in either of the bedrooms. Though the main level is the upper level, it will be easier getting on and off, no narrow stairs to climb with small children and your luggage. The luggage rack is close by on the lower level, so you will not need any big bags in the room. The regular bedroom will accommodate 2 adults and a small child sleeping with the adult in the lower level. When you go to the Dining Car, you will need to go up stairs with everyone, then to the Dining Car. It maybe a nice change of pace from the room. Also, you can use the Sightseer Lounge car next to the Dining Car. If you find one the kids is asleep at meal time and you don't want to disturb them, the SCA can be asked to get your food to go from the Dining Car. Like if Dad is staying in the room and mom is going to the DC, the SCA can order the meal to go accordingly. Just remember to tip the SCA if they give you good service.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 29, 2017)

Nice trip!

I agree with the others that the Family Bedroom is the right choice for your family.

If you're flexible in your travel dates you may Be able to save some money for your layovers by picking days of travel that have open Family Rooms since there is only One per Superliner Sleeper, and Supply and Demand determines the Fares that Amteak charges.

Since Bedrooms are much pricier than Roomettes on most days, consider booking 2 Roomettes if the Family Bedroom is booked on the days you want/have to travel since 2 Roomettes are usually cheaper than one Bedroom!( Savings can be up to Several Hundreds of Dollars).


----------



## ehbowen (Apr 29, 2017)

Bridget said:


> Travelers are myself, my husband, my daughter who will be 4, and my infant son who will be 6 months by July. It looks like the family bedroom has more space, but the superliner has the bathroom in the room which could be helpful with my 4 year old.
> 
> My question is - which room would be better fit for us?


Another vote here for the family bedroom. We took a Big Family Trip from Houston to L.A. and back 11 years ago, and at the time my sister's youngest were three and one. The three year-old did just fine in the upper kid's berth while little Allie stayed in the lower berth where Mom & Dad could keep an eye on her. I wouldn't bring the pack n play unless you need it at your destination...in that case, put it in your checked luggage. There's no room for it on Amtrak and no need anyway; the bedroom floor isn't much larger than a big playpen as it is.

Our trip went great; hope yours does too!


----------



## printman2000 (Apr 29, 2017)

the_traveler said:


> Even thou it doesn't have a bathroom in the room, I'd go for the family bedroom. It does have 4 separate berths, and there are 4 bathrooms not more than 20 feet away. Also being on the lower level, the luggage rack is very near, and the entry door is right there so you could step off easily at the longer stops.


Last time I counted, there are only 3 restrooms downstairs.  Then one shower only room.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Apr 29, 2017)

On the Sleeper it is 3 bathrooms down stairs Plus a shower changing room. Upstairs, there is one bathroom. In the Coach there are four bathrooms down stairs and none upstairs, and no shower on either level.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 29, 2017)

Sorry for the miscount.


----------



## Chessie (Apr 29, 2017)

I didn't realize one could book 4 people into a regular bedroom? I thought it was for 3 max.

But yes, family room is the way to go, and it sounds like a great trip.


----------



## printman2000 (Apr 29, 2017)

the_traveler said:


> Sorry for the miscount.


No worries!


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 1, 2017)

A benefit of the family room is that the kids beds could be made down for naps while the couch is in day position.


----------



## Ryan (May 1, 2017)

Chessie said:


> I didn't realize one could book 4 people into a regular bedroom? I thought it was for 3 max.
> 
> But yes, family room is the way to go, and it sounds like a great trip.


You can, but you must call to do it.

A small pack and play will fit in a regular bedroom, but block access to the bathroom while set up.

Two roomette a would be unsuitable, as there would be nowhere to set the crib up for the baby.


----------



## winne5 (May 2, 2017)

Sorry but I really don't see how one can travel with 2 kids and a pack n play in the room for any type of room. There is no floor space for those things. You will have to check it.

Also, 4 people in one bedroom seems like way too much, especially with a baby. If you flush the toilet it is loud, the baby will likely cry and wake up. Seems like you would be better off with a family bedroom.


----------

